# Giro di escort



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

*GIRO DI ESCORT
 Assessore leghista si dimette
 gestiva un sito di squillo*

                                                     Alla luce del sole faceva il vigile e l’assessore alla Sicurezza. Ma dietro le quinte gestiva un sito di annunci per escort e girava su una Porsche Cayenne fiammante. Alessandro Costa, 38 anni, di Barbarano Vicentino, accusato di favoreggiamento della prostituzione, ha presentato le dimissioni al sindaco Roberto Boaria
                                                                     di Enrico Ferro







Alessandro Costa



*BARBARANO VICENTINO.* Le tre vite dell'uomo che non ti aspetti. Il modesto vigile che ogni giorno raggiunge il posto di lavoro con un vecchio fuori strada, l'ambizioso assessore alla Sicurezza che ostenta la sua appartenenza alla Lega Nord e l'uomo d'affari che gestisce un sito di annunci per escort e prostitute e gira in Porsche Cayenne. In un colpo solo le tre vite di Alessandro Costa, 38 anni, residente a Barbarano Vicentino, si sono sgretolate sotto il peso di un'indagine per favoreggiamento della prostituzione. Dopo quello che hanno scoperto i carabinieri dell'aliquota operativa di Padova, coordinati dal tenente Luca Bordin, Costa ha dato le dimissioni. Le ha presentate al sindaco di Barbarano, Roberto Boaria, che le ha accettate. 

Il primo cittadino ha assunto temporaneamente le deleghe assegnate a Costa, in attesa delle decisioni che saranno assunte nel consiglio comunale convocato per il 3 settembre. Ora Costa è un ex a tutti gli effetti: ex assessore, ex vigile sospeso da servizio, ex uomo d'affari visto che la sua attività è stata smantellata e ora anche ex leghista cacciato dal partito.

*L'INDAGINE.* L'indagine «Escort Ungheria» era iniziata un anno fa da un'attività informativa a Padova. Da lì è scattata la caccia ai gestori dei siti www.bestannunci.us e www.bestannunci.in. L'altro ieri, all'alba, la svolta: i militari hanno compiuto una serie di perquisizioni a carico di Costa e di uno dei suoi due collaboratori. I militari si sono spinti sull'Altopiano di Asiago, dove il vigile-assessore si trovava provvisoriamente in servizio distaccato. Le perquisizioni sono state eseguite nei locali del comando di polizia locale di Gallio, nell'abitazione che lo ospita a Cesuna e nella sua casa a Barbarano. I carabinieri hanno sequestrato due computer e alcune chiavi usb, in cui sono stati trovati archivi con nomi e foto osé delle prostitute, i contatti telefonici e gli scadenziari dei pagamenti. Nel portafogli gli sono state trovate anche carte magnetiche, tra cui un Postapay collegato ad un conto dove, secondo i carabinieri, confluivano i proventi dell'attività.    


*I SITI WEB.* Secondo quanto ricostruito Costa sarebbe il gestore dei siti internet con sede legale in Ungheria, di qui il nome dell'operazione. Le denominazioni richiamano il sito www.bestannunci.com (che non ha nulla a che fare) già chiuso dall'autorità giudiziaria nel 2009. Costa ne avrebbe approfittato per inserirsi nel proficuo mercato degli annunci hot, proponendo canoni più bassi. Era riuscito ad accalappiare prostitute e trans stranieri di Padova e Vicenza.

*IL GIRO D'AFFARI.* I militari ritengono che inizialmente procacciasse le clienti in prima persona. Le contattava, da altri siti o direttamente, e siglava di suo pugno i contratti: 150 euro al mese, un prezzo vantaggioso rispetto alla concorrenza, moltiplicato per centina di clienti tra Veneto, Friuli ed Emilia.

(19 agosto 2010)
http://mattinopadova.gelocal.it/dettaglio/annunci-a-luci-rosse-leghista-indagato/2269476?ref=HREC1-7


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

*Eh lo so...*

Letto stamattina sul giornale.
Ma nulla di che eh?

Piuttosto vorrei parlare delle escorts nell'altro 3d, dato che ho informazioni di prima mano.


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Letto stamattina sul giornale.
> Ma nulla di che eh?
> 
> Piuttosto vorrei parlare *delle escorts* *nell'altro 3d*, dato che ho informazioni di prima mano.


Quale, dove, come


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quale, dove, come


Quello del tizio che ha speso 1500 euro, proprio oggi ho sentito questa mia amica, per un consiglio su un piccolo investimento immobiliare che potrebbe essermi utile o fruttare qualcosa.


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

Pure questo mo :singleeye:


:uhoh:​


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*????*

Investimento immobiliare?
E che tipo di  resa dovrebbe dare.?
...ops, giuro che non ho avuto malizie visto da chi veniva il consiglio :up:
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Investimento immobiliare?
> E che tipo di  resa dovrebbe dare.?
> ...ops, giuro che non ho avuto malizie visto da chi veniva il consiglio :up:
> Bruja


Acquisto a prezzo basso e rivendo quando non mi serve più.
Le escorts sagge investono il loro denaro in immobili. Capitale che rende per il futuro. Come facciano tecnicamente non lo so, ma da che mondo e mondo gli immobili sono ottimi sistemi per imboscare denaro.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2010)

*ah...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Acquisto a prezzo basso e rivendo quando non mi serve più.
> Le escorts sagge investono il loro denaro in immobili. Capitale che rende per il futuro. Come facciano tecnicamente non lo so, ma da che mon  do e mondo gli immobili sono ottimi sistemi per imboscare denaro.


In quel senso sono secoli che si investe sul mattone...e che si fanno transazioni immobiliariquasi grassatorie, ma più furbi delle escort sono coloro che mettono all'asta giudiziaria gli immobili e... casualmente, riescono a fare in proprio o tramite prestanomi, la migliore offerta in tempo utile ed a scatola chiusa.  
Ci sono tanti tipi di prostituzione e quella mentale é sempre la più "raffinata"e la meno appariscente.
Bruja


----------

